# Bling bling! Rihannas Grammy-Nägel kosten 5000$!



## Stefan102 (18 Feb. 2012)

​
Rihanna (23) stahl in ihrem freizügigen Kleid auf dem roten Teppich der diesjährigen Grammy Awards allen die Schau. Der schwarze Traum von Giorgio Armani (77) gewährte tiefe Einblicke an Dekolleté, Rücken und Bein. Mit goldenen Ketten, Armreifen und einer goldenen Clutch komplettierte sie das sexy Outfit und sorgte für bewundernde Blicke bei Fotografen und Gästen.

Doch dies waren nicht die einzigen goldenen Accessoires der jungen Pop-Diva. Bei näherem Hinsehen stachen auch noch ihre golden glänzenden Fingernägel ins Auge. Sie hatte ihre langen Krallen, wie immer, spitz gefeilt und mit dem schimmernden Lack veredelt. Doch die Sängerin benutzte nicht irgendeinen Lack. Laut RadarOnline ließ sie sich von ihrer Stylistin 24 karätigen Gold-Nagellack auftragen, der pro Fläschchen 5000$, also umgerechnet etwa 3850€ kostet. Damit auch alle merken, dass ihre Maniküre alles andere als günstig war, verzierte sie den Nagel ihres kleinen Finger mit einem goldenen Dollar-Zeichen. Wir haben's kapiert: RiRi liebt Bling Bling!
(Quelle: promiflash)

Alle Bilder von Rihanna bei den diesjährigen Grammy-Awards findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/54-annual...los-angeles-febr-12-2012-172x-update-4-a.html
http://www.celebboard.net/54-annual...ty-post-grammy-afterparty-12-02-2012-20x.html
http://www.celebboard.net/54-annual...angeles-febr-12-2012-show-x63-update-3-a.html


----------



## Punisher (18 Feb. 2012)

ihre Titten gefallen mir besser


----------



## MarkyMark (18 Feb. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> ihre Titten gefallen mir besser



..und diese dann bitte auch in Gold


----------

